# Crosscut Table Saw Sled Plans?



## HandyFrank (Mar 13, 2012)

I'm thinking about building a simple crosscut sled for my table saw. My table saw is nothing fancy and I don't do a ton of wood work, so I just want something that will get the job done.

I searched for some table saw plans and got a lot of hard core setups. Anyone know of plans for a really simple one?


----------



## Shop Dad (May 3, 2011)

Several members here have built the "super sled" and love it. Not too hard and you can make it as simple or fancy as you want. 

http://www.eaglelakewoodworking.com/post/Super-Sled-Crosscut-and-Miter-Sled.aspx


----------



## HandyFrank (Mar 13, 2012)

Shop Dad said:


> Several members here have built the "super sled" and love it. Not too hard and you can make it as simple or fancy as you want.
> 
> http://www.eaglelakewoodworking.com/post/Super-Sled-Crosscut-and-Miter-Sled.aspx


Awesome, going to check that out.

Found this on YouTube too, seems pretty simple but functional:


----------



## Streamwinner (Nov 25, 2008)

Tons and tons and tons of plans out there for table saw sleds. I recommend taking some time to make a nice one because they are so fricken' handy. I use mine all the time.


----------



## Chuck M (Dec 21, 2010)

William Ng has a good video on how to measure the accuracy of a sled and how to build a sled.

http://youtu.be/UbG-n--LFgQ


----------



## TS3660 (Mar 4, 2008)

I watched Williams video and it's pretty good. But in it he mentions a "dead spot" and how to build the sled to avoid creating a dead spot. I'm not sure I fully understand what he is saying. Can anyone explain this?


----------



## Chuck M (Dec 21, 2010)

TS3660 said:


> I watched Williams video and it's pretty good. But in it he mentions a "dead spot" and how to build the sled to avoid creating a dead spot. I'm not sure I fully understand what he is saying. Can anyone explain this?


I think it has to do with the length of cut you can make with a stop block.


----------



## WoodySouth (Dec 9, 2011)

I have some free plans for a couple of simple (but nice) Sleds if you are interested?


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

Build two or three. One for everyday regular cuts, not too big. One for big cuts. Big as the saw will handle. I like to square glue up panels and small table tops. And one for just cutting angles and frames.

Al

Friends don't let friends use stamped metal tools sold at clothing stores.


----------



## Lola Ranch (Mar 22, 2010)

If math is your thing then go for it but after watching Ng's video for about three minutes, I moved on. I actually went out to the shop and built a new little cross cut sled I've been wanting to build. It took about the same amount of time that it would have taken to finish watching Ng's video. It turned out perfectly square and needed no adjustment without any math.

What's my point? Many things don't have to be as complicated as some people make them seem. The sled being one.

I agree that sleds are important tools. I have several in different sizes and shapes that I use frequently for various tasks. 

All of my sleds are made from five pieces of wood (six if you count the bottom as two after you cut it through). The bottom, the front and rear fences and the two runners. I use 1/2" good quality plywood for the bottoms because it's lighter than MDF. The fences are made from anything that is nice and straight and strong and about 3/4" to 1" by 4 or 5 inches high and whatever length you want but I usually make them the same length as the bottom. The ones I've seen where the fence is shorter than the bottom just look odd to me. The runners should be hardwood, about 3/8" thick and the width cut to fit precisely into the slots on your table saw top. The sled I built today was all recycled plywood, not pretty but functional.

The key to building a square sled is to start with a perfectly square bottom. I do that with a ...... sled. Which causes me to wonder how I did it before I made my first sled. It's been so long ago that I don't remember. Anyway , you'll figure it out. Next important thing is to make sure you table saw fence lines up perfectly parallel to the miter gauge slots. 

I like to dado or route a slot in the bottom of the sled for the runners to fit into, only about 1/16" strong. This is the most difficult part of the whole thing is getting the two slots exactly the same distance apart as the ones on the top of your saw. I cut the first one then place the runners in the slots on the saw ( I first place a spacer strip in the slot to hold the runner up above the table saw top). Then I fit the bottom of the sled into the first runner and mark the second. I just make a short little dado for the second second runner and check, then repeat until it slips right end then finish making the dado.

I put a little sawdust groove on both front and back fences and also fit them into a shallow rabbet. I glue and screw the fences through the bottom being careful not to place a screw near the yet-to-be saw kerf. I also glue and screw the runners from the top. 

With the saw blade retracted, I place the sled into the slots and it usually runs a little stiff which I fine tune by carefully sanding the runners with a sanding block. Once i get it to slide with out sticking I'll wax up the bottom and the runners which should make it glide nicely. Check the bottom one more time for a misplaced screw. Then, address appropriate safety protocol, raise the blade, start the sled in the slots, turn on the saw and pass the sled over the saw blade and create the new kerf. Cut a test piece and check for square. If it's not squre then the fence was installed unevenly or the dados for the runners were not cut parrallel to the sides of the bottom or the there is too much slop in the runners, in which case you'll have to fix it or use math.

Anyway, that's how I build a sled in about 1/2 an hour. It's not a show piece but it cuts square. I realize that for many of you, making the sled a thing of beauty is the whole point but which for me is merely a means to an end.


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

What the deuce!!

Two woodworkers agree on exactly the same thing on the same thread. 

Al

Friends don't let friends use stamped metal tools sold at clothing stores.


----------



## deadherring (Jan 10, 2012)

Lola ranch: I noticed you have a very large sled hanging on the wall in your picture. I have a TS that only accommodates up to 27" wide wood which means I have to break out the circular saw a lot. I was wondering if it is possible to make a sled that will enable me to cut wood that is wider than my saw allows?

Thanks


----------



## Lola Ranch (Mar 22, 2010)

deadherring said:


> Lola ranch: I noticed you have a very large sled hanging on the wall in your picture. I have a TS that only accommodates up to 27" wide wood which means I have to break out the circular saw a lot. I was wondering if it is possible to make a sled that will enable me to cut wood that is wider than my saw allows?
> 
> Thanks


The answer to your question is, yes. With a crosscut sled you are only limited by the size of your shop. I like to work long stock from the left to the right. But if you remove your saw fence you can work from the right. You might have to devise some way to hold up the end while making your cut

I use that long sled for cutting long stock to length. It has about 42" left of the blade. My outfeed table wraps around to the left of my table saw and holds up the sled.

You'll notice in the photo that I have a 1" thick block clamped to the saw fence for safety. I can still use the cross hair and ruler on my fence by just adding 1 inch to my desired length. That way I don't have the right end of the work piece in contact with the fence during the cut


----------



## WoodySouth (Dec 9, 2011)

*Yes you Can*



deadherring said:


> Lola ranch: I noticed you have a very large sled hanging on the wall in your picture. I have a TS that only accommodates up to 27" wide wood which means I have to break out the circular saw a lot. I was wondering if it is possible to make a sled that will enable me to cut wood that is wider than my saw allows?
> 
> Thanks


With out-board supports you can. I can cut 24" wide boards with mine, safely too (I clamp them to the sled).


----------



## deadherring (Jan 10, 2012)

OK. My setup is that I have limited space and already have a large outfeed table. I'm looking for a way to cut wider stock but dont really have the space for a permanent side support table and so am looking for alternatives. 
I think I know the answer to this--but could I use a wide sled without the side support table or would that end up dangerous and w the piece not supported (or is there a way to do that).

I came across this: http://www.ezee-feed.com/ it appears that they are for infeed/outfeed, but maybe it could be used on the side too (allowing me to set up as needed and not have to permanently give up the space). Is there another way to have temporary support that can be setup as needed (someone else out there make something?)

Actually, now that I think about it, I think the ideal might be if I were to somehow be able to extend the metal bars that the fence slides on so I have more room to the right of the blade (I have an older, no-name saw). But I'm not sure if I can do that, they are round metal tubes. Maybe a pic would help?

Thanks,

Nathan


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*A pretty cheap way*

You may even have 2 of those Harbor Freight roller stands @ about $15.00 a piece. Just remove the rollers, replace it with a a 2" x 12" plank, adjust the height for level and you're good to go:
To remove the rollers from the stands just push in on the pin, it's spring loaded, and the roller will pop out.
If you don't have 2 - 2 x12" planks just buy some at HD, use them, and return them the next day, "Sorry, I didn't need these...... any more" :blink: bill 
Attached Thumbnails    
__________________


----------



## Streamwinner (Nov 25, 2008)

deadherring said:


> Lola ranch: I noticed you have a very large sled hanging on the wall in your picture. I have a TS that only accommodates up to 27" wide wood which means I have to break out the circular saw a lot. I was wondering if it is possible to make a sled that will enable me to cut wood that is wider than my saw allows?
> 
> Thanks


You can also just make a sled for your circular saw.

http://www.toolcrib.com/blog/2009/03/14-circular-saw-jig-plans-crosscut-jigs-ripping-jigs-and-more


----------



## deadherring (Jan 10, 2012)

Bill,

Great idea! Thanks, and very cost effective too, I think I'm going to do just that.

Nathan


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

deadherring said:


> Lola ranch: I noticed you have a very large sled hanging on the wall in your picture. I have a TS that only accommodates up to 27" wide wood which means I have to break out the circular saw a lot. I was wondering if it is possible to make a sled that will enable me to cut wood that is wider than my saw allows?
> 
> Thanks


Hell yes!

Friends don't let friends use stamped metal tools sold at clothing stores.


----------

